# Dirt,Street,Dual rund um Hannover ?



## Alpha_Fighter (9. März 2004)

Sagt mal, wer weiß ob es rund um Hannover noch andere Biker mit den oben genannten Neigungen gibt, und wenn ja, wo treiben die sich rum?
Gestern haben mich 2 Jungs aus Lohnde nach dem Brötchenholen auf ne kleine Session eingeladen und da kam mir der Gedanke ob man nicht was größeres auf die Beine stellen kann, oder es gibt schon sowas?

GREETZ


----------



## schwermetall (10. März 2004)

Alpha_Fighter schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, wer weiß ob es rund um Hannover noch andere Biker mit den oben genannten Neigungen gibt, und wenn ja, wo treiben die sich rum?
> Gestern haben mich 2 Jungs aus Lohnde nach dem Brötchenholen auf ne kleine Session eingeladen und da kam mir der Gedanke ob man nicht was größeres auf die Beine stellen kann, oder es gibt schon sowas?
> 
> GREETZ



in Hannover-Misburg gibt es eine BMX-Bahn.
Wenn das Wetter wieder besser ist, bzw. die Bahn wieder trocken und schnell ist, dann binn ich wieder mit ein paar Freunden mehr oder weniger regelmäßig da.
Momentan bietet sich die Skatehalle in Badenstedt an.
MTBler sind da zwar nicht wirklich gerne gesehen (BMXer sind manchmal ziemlich spießig), aber geduldet (wenn man brav und artig ist  ).
Donnerstag ist cool und viele BMXer + MTBer da.
Ciao,
Schwermetall

P.S. Der Eintritt in der Halle beträgt 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deisterbuddler (13. März 2004)

Tach!
In Sachen Dual und Street kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Aber falls Du auch gerne bergab fährst und fliegst, schau doch mal im DEISTER vorbei!
Leider hat ja ein gewisser Quen, den Deisterthread geschlossen (völlig unnachvollziehbar), deswegen jetze hier mal was zum Thema runterfahn!
Die reine Dirtline wirst Du da nicht finden, aber es gibt, zum Ärger der anderen Subsportarten (Touries und CC´ler), Leute, die die Trails mit tollen Sprüngen modifizieren! Also, sobald das Wetter wieder besser wird, kann der Ausbau weitergehen. Eine gewisse Nähe zu Dirtsprüngen ist teilweise durchaus vorhanden und es werden bestimmt noch viele weite folgen.


----------



## Alpha_Fighter (14. März 2004)

Ja, also die Lufthoheit werd ich mir wohl nicht gleich holen aber das hört sich ja schon sauber an!
Wie ist es denn im Deister so, habe im anderen Forum gelesen das man sich ein wenig unein ist, wie was zu fahren ist. (Freeride u.s.w.) War seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr dort!


Greetz from The Alpha


----------



## streeeeet (15. März 2004)

Moin, ich fahre immer in Hannover street, eine Dirtbahn habe ich noch nciht gefunden, wir gehen Sonntag in 21.3.04 wieder in hannover biken sind jetzt schon 4biker. kannst ja mit kommen.
Melde dich einfach

ICQ: 169201925
Email: [email protected]
HP: www.streetbiker.de.vu

also man sieht sich


----------



## Würfel (17. März 2004)

an der TIB bei der hauptuni seh ich immer ein paar BMX fahren, weiß nicht ob das deinen geschmack trifft. was ist eigentlich street? treppenspringen und so, oder?


----------



## staumelder (18. März 2004)

moinsen.....
seit's jetzt nich mehr stürmt und schneit sieht man doch mal wieder den ein oder anderen biker in der city fahren.....
musst öfter mal am opernplatz schauen, in der eilenriede auch ab und zu (aber die kann groß sein), am sprengelmuseum (meiner meinung nach eine sehr schöne location) oder auf der schon angesprochenen bmx bahn in misburg...

ich hab heut erst wieder einen in der eilenriede getroffen, ansonsten meld dich doch einfach mal:
[email protected]
icq nr müsste unten sein

street is meiner meinung nach so ziemlich alles...trial bmx aber auch drops und durch die city heizen....man nimmt halt alles mit was geht, aber ich denke das is auch auslegungssache. jeder setzt andere schwerpunkte..  

cu richie


----------



## Neartheabyss (18. März 2004)

nett das du jetzt hier auch surfst. bin der den du in der eilenriede getroffen hast, smile. 

cu, bike or die


----------



## Alpha_Fighter (23. März 2004)

Na da gibt es ja mehr Leute als ich dachte, wenn die Wetterlage sich ändert kann man sich ja mal auf eine kleine Session treffen!
Im moment is ja nicht so super!


----------



## grosman(n) (26. März 2004)

Ich wär auch dabei!!!
ansosnten is in Hannover noch das (ehemalige) Expo Gelände recht schön zum Streeten!!!


----------



## Alpha_Fighter (27. März 2004)

Ich glaube das Expo-Gelände wäre echt ne maßnahme für ein Treffen, wir sollten das mal in Angriff nehmen. Werde mich nochmal mit Streeeet absprechen und dann sehen wir weiter.

Wer noch vorschläge hat, bitte Posten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

